# VW Atlas 2nd row captain chair seat swap?



## [email protected] (Jun 19, 2019)

Hey guys, Anyone interested in swapping the 2nd row bench seat with Captain Chairs seating, I have captain seats and would like to change to the bench seat. Let me know. Thanks


----------



## Tylerdh (Apr 26, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, Anyone interested in swapping the 2nd row bench seat with Captain Chairs seating, I have captain seats and would like to change to the bench seat. Let me know. Thanks


where are you located?


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Hey guys, Anyone interested in swapping the 2nd row bench seat with Captain Chairs seating, I have captain seats and would like to change to the bench seat. Let me know. Thanks


back in the day when the first atlas guys were running the threads, we determined that the tracks/carpeting etc was different between the bench and bucket model. Something to consider as it is not a direct swap/mount.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Mind if I ask why you’re changing? I’m on the fence of which configuration to go with for my Atlas.


----------



## BigBadBull (Aug 20, 2004)

This was the biggest issue with the wife deciding which one she wanted. 
Currently a bench would be needed with the 3 toddlers, but in a few years having them separated will be the best thing for sanity. Also the Captains chairs allowed the 6 year old to sit in the back row and still be able to get out on his own in the car pool line.. Yeah I know Dad life...
We ended up with the Captains chairs, which I think are more comfortable than the front seats. Just wish there was some cup holders on the back end of the center console like on the bigger Ford trucks.


----------



## Mrprice (Jul 30, 2013)

Quick question: Do the captains chairs fold flat? Is there any less hauling ability (cabin space - wise) with the captain chairs versus the bench? Also, is there anything that keeps items from the rear from rolling forward since there is no center console in the 2nd row?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Mrprice said:


> Quick question: Do the captains chairs fold flat? Is there any less hauling ability (cabin space - wise) with the captain chairs versus the bench? Also, is there anything that keeps items from the rear from rolling forward since there is no center console in the 2nd row?


Why don't you go to the dealer and look? :screwy:


----------



## MoGrip (Feb 7, 2010)

Mrprice said:


> Quick question: Do the captains chairs fold flat? row?


They fold even with the 3rd row.


----------



## Aigs92 (Feb 23, 2020)

I know this is an old post, but I am wanting to convert my bench seat to captain seats and was wondering if you ever went through with the conversion and if it is truly as easy as unbolting the bench and bolting on the captain chair (or vice versatility). And converting / modifying needed? Thanks!


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Aigs92 said:


> I know this is an old post, but I am wanting to convert my bench seat to captain seats and was wondering if you ever went through with the conversion and if it is truly as easy as unbolting the bench and bolting on the captain chair (or vice versatility). And converting / modifying needed? Thanks!


A few people looked into it and concluded that it could not be done. It is apparently not a simple swap as there are not the necessary mounting points installed from the factory. I can't remember exactly what the issue was but they said not possible. Maybe search for the thread here and see.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

Tim K said:


> It is apparently not a simple swap as there are not the necessary mounting points installed from the factory. I can't remember exactly what the issue was but they said not possible.


I used to work at a dealership and techs removing wet interiors due to sunroof failure (a lot of cars, including my own) determined that the central floor stampings are different as are weld-in components.


----------

